# I can help with injured pigeons in Philadelphia PA



## lskor (Jun 27, 2017)

I started a group in Philly to help with injured pigeons and other wildlife rescue. You can find us here:

www.PhillyPigeonRescue.org


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! 

That's an excellent initiative!


----------

